# Spark plugs



## lugnut (Jul 31, 2007)

Each day I get another part built or rebuilt for my little "Upshur" Antique Farm gasoline Engine.  A thought hit me today about what was I going to do for a spark plug :roll:   What do you guys that build these little engine use and where do you get them.  I will assume that a hobby shop would have them, but the nearest hobby shop to me is 65 miles away.  I suppose there are minature spark plug wires also?
Thanks
Mel


----------



## lane (Jul 31, 2007)

I make my own, They last longer than the store bought ones. Unless you use the 10 mm  Honda CM6 plug. YOU can get them from a Honda motorcycle shop.


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive been using the CM6 plugs, they have been what is spec'd. But here are a couple of sources for plugs and ignition systems. No connection except having bought an ignition system from MjN.

www.MjNFabrication.com
www.engine-museum.com

I've gotten CM6's from the local auto parts store

Doug


----------



## lugnut (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Doug, Thats the kind of info we are looking for!
Lane, It would be a real interesting  article to read how you make your spark plugs!  Would you be willing to share with us how it's done?  I think Id like to try it.
Mel


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 1, 2007)

Chuck,

You sure didn't waste any of my time.   

Kenny


----------



## lane (Aug 4, 2007)

I build mine the same way ,except I have been using Teflon rod and instead of the loc tite I roll or sedge the steel to the teflon. Also I use 0-80 thread rod for electrode. I assemble the plug then drill but dont tap the teflon ,just thread the 0-80 rod in through it. Then make a brass nut or to for the top end to connect wire to.They do not have an electrode on the bottom the spark jumps from the center to some where on the rim .May be this will help some one.also.


----------



## georgeseal (Aug 5, 2007)

Guys,
Greatings 
this is my first post here

Met a guy at N.A.M.E.S a few years back and he is in that bussiness

He built a 1/3 scale Gatling Gun that looks real neat

If you subscribe to Village Press he is the poster child for Smithy

www.daledetrich.com

George from Conyers Georgia


----------



## zeusrekning (Dec 30, 2007)

Could someone post a few pics of spark plugs they have made. I am working on a modified valve design using a briggs and stratton engine. I had planned on using a 10mm x 19mm reach plug but I'm having clearance problems. Also would there be any spark plug concerns that I may be over looking? Like compression or heat issues.


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 30, 2007)

this is the only pic i have right now of the plugs i make, i will try to post a better pic latter tonight.






the plugs are threaded #10-40 the same as the gade engine morrison and martin sell.

hope this helps

chuck


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is some that Chuck Foster has made.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=468.0

Kenny


----------



## zeusrekning (Dec 30, 2007)

I drew up what I would need. It looks a lot like what you have Chuck. What is the thread diameter and length on those?


----------



## lugnut (Dec 30, 2007)

I've made a couple of sparkplugs using bolt of the proper thread and piece of "corian" for the insulator and I think they are going to work. I don't think there is a need to add an extended electrode. ???
Mel


----------

